# Best Blending Brush?



## x music is love (Mar 17, 2006)

i havent got a blending brush yet so im looking for a good one, hopefully one that could also multi-task?  it doesn't have to be MAC, it just has to work well lol.  i've heard about a lot of good ones so i really want to see which one is everyone's favorite.  Any recs?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 17, 2006)

muahaha 187!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REYNALD0C (Mar 17, 2006)

wait nvm.. i thought it said buffing hahaa.

you mean eye brushes right?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 17, 2006)

The brush I like for this is an Arttec Red Sable, size 8 round. Really any brush of this size and shape should work however.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 18, 2006)

222 for eyes but u can use the 225 for face and eyes


----------



## brandi (Mar 18, 2006)

i LOVE the 222 brush, 217, and i just got a 275 brush it works really well with blending and getting into your inner and outer V!


----------



## KJam (Mar 18, 2006)

224 brush


----------



## Shawna (Mar 18, 2006)

The 224 is the best.  One day  my friend asked what colour I had on my eyes and she wouldn't believe that I had 4 colours on.  The brush blends seamlessly.  It is my favorite.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 18, 2006)

222!!


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 18, 2006)

217 is my favorite


----------



## burnthemaps (Mar 22, 2006)

I love my 217


----------



## user2 (Mar 22, 2006)

219!!! The real blending brushes are too soft for me to blend!


----------



## michy_mimi (Mar 22, 2006)

My Sonia Kashuk tapered blending brush is awesome!  And less than 10 dollars!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the 217.  I used it the other day.  And the NARS #03 brush blends very well.


----------



## aeni (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm crazy.  I'm still in love with my Channel powder brush for blending, powdering, and blushing.  It's still soft after all these years and constant cleanings.


----------



## fairytale22 (Mar 23, 2006)

224 no contest.


----------



## mrskloo (Mar 23, 2006)

Agreed.. 224.


----------



## user3 (Mar 23, 2006)

Sephora large eyeshadow brush

Our very own famous Jude rec'd the brush to me and it's by far the best eyeshadow blending brush ever!


For the face MAC #180. I just love that short little guy!


----------



## sandyisntcool (Mar 23, 2006)

i use #217 for blending, although it's not my favorite at the moment.. i'm looking to invest in a different one.. maybe the #224?


----------

